# White High Heels (maybe **NSFW**)



## MyaLover (Feb 13, 2008)

Let me know what you think, not that I had any doubt you guys would  

*






**



**




*


----------



## dpolston (Feb 13, 2008)

Mya... you are taking a bunch of self-p's lately!   =o)

I do enjoy your effort and I always like watching you try stuff. I particularly like the 2nd photo. The first one is a classic and I think number 3 for me is the weakest of them.

And there is a but... I do think that these and others that you have posted aren't showing your true qualities mainly because of the way you tilt your head. I think that if you lower the chin, your neck wouldn't look so large and we would be looking up to see if your nose was clean. I don't know if it's a personal style or just habit, but lower your chin more. It's becoming a constant  distraction to me.

You are a very attractive young woman and these can be much better. 

Keep on shooting!


----------



## John_Olexa (Feb 13, 2008)

I agree. I like everything except the way your posing your head . It does Makes your neck look huge.


----------



## MyaLover (Feb 13, 2008)

dpolston said:


> Mya... you are taking a bunch of self-p's lately!   =o)
> 
> And there is a but... I do think that these and others that you have posted aren't showing your true qualities mainly because of the way you tilt your head. I think that if you lower the chin, your neck wouldn't look so large and we would be looking up to see if your nose was clean. I don't know if it's a personal style or just habit, but lower your chin more. It's becoming a constant  distraction to me.



Well... I need a model!!!

Secondly, its a habit i guess Ill post one of my face down, i hate it but who knows.....

*



*


----------



## MissMia (Feb 13, 2008)

Hubby gave the second photo a :thumbup:!


----------



## MyaLover (Feb 13, 2008)

MissMia said:


> Hubby gave the second photo a :thumbup:!
> 
> Maybe if the camera was slightly higher then the angle might work better. I don't know, but keep up the great work.




Tell the hubby I said thanks!  My Hubby likes the second the best too


----------



## Zada (Feb 13, 2008)

You have lovely cheekbones... and they're really emphasized when you keep your face down a bit.. wouldn't have noticed if the others didn't point out the face tilt. 

Great shots.. as always


----------



## MyaLover (Feb 13, 2008)

Zada said:


> You have lovely cheekbones... and they're really emphasized when you keep your face down a bit.. wouldn't have noticed if the others didn't point out the face tilt.
> 
> Great shots.. as always



Thank you!


----------



## kundalini (Feb 13, 2008)

#2 gets the vote from me.

Agree with the others with regard to the head position.  The last pic posted show your face well.  Very nice.


----------



## MyaLover (Feb 13, 2008)

PHOTOSHOP CHALLENGE!!!!!  Can someone please try and make my hair bigger in the very last pic I posted???  not too big, just a little volume in there


----------



## Fang (Feb 13, 2008)

Gorgeous pics, I like them all.


----------



## Ajay (Feb 13, 2008)

I was going to say the same thing about tilting your head.  I've seen all of your other posts, but not commented...just didn't have any advice to offer.  Your face in the straight on pose is so fierce!  I like it much better.  You definitely have the right features for straight on face shots.  Keep it up, I enjoy your posts and wish I had the guts to practice on myself like that too.


----------



## MyaLover (Feb 13, 2008)

Ajay said:


> I was going to say the same thing about tilting your head.  I've seen all of your other posts, but not commented...just didn't have any advice to offer.  Your face in the straight on pose is so fierce!  I like it much better.  You definitely have the right features for straight on face shots.  Keep it up, I enjoy your posts and wish I had the guts to practice on myself like that too.



Thank you!  I will try more front on shots... its hard when you get in a routine...


----------



## That One Guy (Feb 13, 2008)

just curious as to your lighting.


----------



## kidchill (Feb 13, 2008)

Once again...I like it!!! You've got skills with the camera and a gorgeous body, no doubt, but you always have the same facial expression (except for the very last one).  I'd pay money for a smile!!!!    I'm really torn b/n #1 and #2.  I think #2 is a great pose and it has a lot of contrast with your hair, skin tone, heels, vest...but #1 just makes me think "damn!"  So, I dunno, either way keep up the good work!!


----------



## doobs (Feb 13, 2008)

They seem extremely high contrast, almost to the point where it's very distracting from the work. I do like the photos, but I would suggest strongly muting the contrast.


----------



## DaveJ1983 (Feb 14, 2008)

Added a little bit of volume to your hair, could probably add a little more if you wanted.


----------



## MyaLover (Feb 14, 2008)

I wanted them with higher contrast, made them not so soft.  I wanted an edge on these.  My lighting is a single light with a diffuser.


----------



## MyaLover (Feb 14, 2008)

kidchill said:


> I'd pay money for a smile!!!!



Alright, alright, ill try some with a smile, sometimes I feel like a smile would take away from the mood im trying to get with the photo.


----------



## mdw (Feb 14, 2008)

Well, I like them all. I do agree a little with the comments about the posing, but still...

The only thing is the quality of the picture itself. They often are grainy. You do that on purpose? 

Funny that you can take these nice pictures of yourself! I really don't like to be in front!  I'd rather take pictures!


----------



## John_Olexa (Feb 14, 2008)

MyaLover said:


> Alright, alright, ill try some with a smile, sometimes I feel like a smile would take away from the mood im trying to get with the photo.


 

What you want is the slightist warmth of a smile.


----------



## dklod (Feb 19, 2008)

Like most here, the second one of the original set works for me. The angle of the light is much better. Its not casting shadows over your eyes which I think is an important element in any photo. I think that photo shows that you dont necessarily need to have a smile for it to work. Great stuff.


----------

